# Loggers Cord



## stihl wooder (Sep 8, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a loggers cord in Michigan. I live in Charlotte and would like to get someone (fairly) close by. Any help would be appreciated.

We have an Aqua-Therm boiler unit. Gotta admit it....we love it!!!


----------



## ray benson (Sep 8, 2005)

I am not familiar with the term "loggers cord". A cord is 4' x 4' x 8'. A rick or face cord is 4' x 8' x 16"- 24".


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 8, 2005)

Logger cord is wood cut in 4' lengths or a little longer. Should equal a full standard cord when cut and split into smaller pieces.

Larry


----------



## Kleek (Sep 9, 2005)

I live near Eaton Rapids and can supply firewood cut to any length you want. I will attempt to PM you my Phone #.


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 9, 2005)

Around here we always considered a pile of wood ranked 4 feet high and 17 feet long was a cord


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 10, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> Around here we always considered a pile of wood ranked 4 feet high and 17 feet long was a cord



It would depend on how long the pieces were. If 16" then you are way short of a legal cord. "around here" must not have cordwood in the weights and measures regulations.

Harry K


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 10, 2005)

Around herewe are intelligent unlike other places


----------



## Crofter (Sep 10, 2005)

You can slice, dice,or pile it however you want to but if it does not contain 128 cubic feet, it is not a cord. Any slangy local nicknames tacked onto the word "cord" are meaningless unless both people talking are from the same clan. face cord, rick, bush cord, logger cord, pulp cord, stovewood cord. Good way for a disagreement to arise! Make sure both parties know how big the pile is going to be before you set a price.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2005)

Frank is right about the confusion existing around the definition of the word "cord".
From what I understand, a cord is only a cord when cut into 4' lengths and piled 4'H and 8'L. What happens to this pile once cut, split and restacked is open to specualation since there is bark loss, shrinkage and expansion due to creating more pieces by splitting. However, I don't think anyone would go to this extreme to get a true measurement, nor would they use my example to win an arguement about volume.
Just as wood can have air pumped out of it, it can also have air pumped into it by the way it is piled.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks like a 1/2 cord to me.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 11, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Frank is right about the confusion existing around the definition of the word "cord".
> From what I understand, a cord is only a cord when cut into 4' lengths and piled 4'H and 8'L. What happens to this pile once cut, split and restacked is open to specualation since there is bark loss, shrinkage and expansion due to creating more pieces by splitting. However, I don't think anyone would go to this extreme to get a true measurement, nor would they use my example to win an arguement about volume.
> Just as wood can have air pumped out of it, it can also have air pumped into it by the way it is piled.
> John



The legal definition of a cord, where one is in effect in the weights and measures, specifies 128 cu ft of tightly stacked wood. May also include a stack 4'x4'x8' but does not (at least that I have seen) specify how long it is cut.

The rare times I have bought wood, I want it in the round. A rick of wood in the round will expand about 10% (or more) after splitting so you get more wood but at the expense of having to split it.

Harry K


----------



## Timberjackboy (Sep 11, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Looks like a 1/2 cord to me.


2 words WOOD SPLITTER


----------



## spencerhenry (Sep 11, 2005)

when i grew up in wisconsin, we cut pulp for the local mill. a cord was, as everyone on this site needs to know, is 128 cubic feet. pulp wood was cut at 8' thats what the mill wanted. i agree that the length of the pieces doesnt matter, just the volume stacked.
i sell alot of firewood, most of my customers (not wood cutters) dont know what a cord is, or even what portion of a cord a face cord represents. people have all kinds of slang terms, i guess it just depends where you are from on the planet. i have to explain it to all my potential customers. i have competitors who cut there wood at 12" and split it into kindling, their customers wonder why they ran out of wood so fast. i also have alot of customers who wonder why my price for a full cord is 3 times that of a face cord (16" pcs). they tell me a face cord is 1/2 of a cord, and they will even want to argue about it.


----------



## PWB (Sep 12, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> 2 words WOOD SPLITTER



*HE SURE IS!!* 

That's the way I do most of mine too! Cheaper than the gym.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 12, 2005)

Timberjackboy said:


> Around herewe are intelligent unlike other places




Intelligent people don't confuse "we always considered" with "legal weights and measures".


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 12, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> However, I don't think anyone would go to this extreme to get a true measurement,




Well, they might if they were receiving a load from someone they hadn't dealt with before, and wanted to see if he was honest.

It's really easy, too. Just measure out a 4x8 patch of ground, mark it with string, and set your 3 boys to work! When you come home that evening, you measure how high it was stacked, and you know if you have a cord or not.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 12, 2005)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well, they might if they were receiving a load from someone they hadn't dealt with before, and wanted to see if he was honest.
> 
> It's really easy, too. Just measure out a 4x8 patch of ground, mark it with string, and set your 3 boys to work! When you come home that evening, you measure how high it was stacked, and you know if you have a cord or not.



Hi Blueridge, yes and no. And I will explain how more is less and less is more.
Case in piont: my short box 2500 holds one 16" face cord or 44 cubic feet more or less stacked level full. 
Now if I cut the wood heavy to 17" and the wood is stacked 4'H and 8' L, then we end up being at least 10 sticks short of a load, however, if we cut the wood heavy to 15", the pile will stack to a few inches higher than 4'.
I'm not trying to split hairs here, but I am trying to show how a pile of wood can appear to be smaller than what it actually is or vis versa, especially when we are talking about several cords stacked back to back.
Also, consider that when three 16" facecords are stacked back to back,basic math would dictate that it would measure 48"- NOT! It's more like 54" since firewood doesn't stack like bricks.
Therefore, a cord is only a cord when we have 128 cubic ft. not three 16" facecords.
Once again this is not a creative way to short change or confuse anyone. It's just that a face cord is a confusing way of trying to establish a true measurement of a large pile of wood. Cubic volume is the most fairest way to measure wood, i.e., a cord is 128 cubic ft. of wood including air space with the pieces layed well and evenly together, not three 16" facecords and not four 12" facecords. My point is, facecords should only be sold as single units and not multiples of a supposed bushcord.
Hope I haven't confused matters, since 99% of customers could care less unless they feel they have been short changed.
John
John


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, agreed, Gypo. When I did this, I was looking for a GROSS difference from what it should have been. In fact, the pile did come up a wee bit short, but I just chalked it up to exactly the kind of thing you're talking about. Stacking firewood is never going to be an exact science, and unless we go to weighing the stuff, I think reasonable people have to allow for some slop either way. I'm placing another order with the guy, for two more cords.


Had I come up with HALF a cord, things would be different.

Of course, if we starte WEIGHING firewood, we now have to sample the moisture content, too!


----------



## WESCOMAN (Oct 31, 2005)

Well they just arrested a bunch of firewood dealers for selling a "truck load" or "face cord". The new laws plainly states that firewood must be sold in "CORD" measurments. IE half cord, cord, 2 cords ect ect. 128 cubic feet ect ect Its also about time. I have seen people who bought a short bed trailer of wood and were told it was half a cord. B.S. That at most is .32 of a cord. These weekend wood warriors have been ripping people off and now I believe that time will come to an end. Face cord, ric ect ect are terms that need to die. It doesnt matter how you stack it but it does need to equal 128 cubic feet of tightly pack wood to equal 1 cord. I just had a guy today tell me 2 rows 4 feet high and 8 feet long x 16" peices is a full cord. Try 3 rows pal! How hard is it to figure this out? These guys are bringing the wood cops down on us and for no dam good reason. I now deliver just a tad bit over a cord. I know sooner or later some wood cop will test me.

Oh yah and dont forget the species if you think weight is the way to go. I can load 1 cord of Mohagony and get 4 to 5 cords of pine at the same weight!


----------



## WESCOMAN (Oct 31, 2005)

Also we now have every first time customer watch the driver measure the wood before they unload it. The customer signs for 1 cord (if 1 was ordered) and signs he verified the measurement. This really sucks since now we have to have someone there on first time deliveries.


----------

